# under dash courtesy lights



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for a 65 can any one supply a picture of the underdash courtesy lights installed?? thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here it is...not too good but. it is #34, the mount goes under the radio, onto the metal dash frame


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks:cheers


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

x2 had no idea where those went


----------

